# Sound system?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Try adjusting the bass/mid-range/treble controls first. Also, you may want to work with your brother to pool you money for a sound system upgrade. Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GZIG said:


> I'm 16 and just got my license. I have to share a 2012 Cruze with my older brother and i want to add subs and i have no clue what im doing. I have about $500. I want to add more bass and make the car as loud as possible. I dont want to compromise trunk space. I want to keep the stock radio. What is the best setup i can get with many details.


$500 will get you a sub, sub box, amplifier, and wiring. You'll need more cash if you want to upgrade interior speakers. 

I can give you some recommendations for getting more bass in there if adjusting the EQ doesn't give you the results you want.


----------



## GZIG (Jan 6, 2013)

The interior speakers seem great as is.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GZIG said:


> The interior speakers seem great as is.


So you want to get as loud as possible with the bass? Yo u have to remember one rule: if you want to get loud and deep, you'll have to sacrifice some trunk space. How much trunk space can you give up?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## GZIG (Jan 6, 2013)

I just need enough room for a couple backpacks


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Where you from gzig?

16y old + $500= SPL  lol 

If you are near Pittsburgh I'd help you on the install. 
But if not there are some pretty good write ups for the install. Doing it your self will keep your money in your pocket. Plus it's always better to learn how things work.

It's not that hard it's mostly running cables and cutting acouple wires.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GZIG (Jan 6, 2013)

Im from Virginia


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

hey xtreme u ever get my txt? with those pics


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Matt585 said:


> hey xtreme u ever get my txt? with those pics


I did. Been busy today dealing with Illinois politics. Will respond soon.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

If you are simply looking for loud, find yourself and efficient 15" sub with a simple mono class d amp.

Many people out there will design boxes free of charge. If you can, do this, and build a box yourself.

The cruze has a big enough trunk, you will be able to have a large enclosure and still fit a couple bags no problem.


I'd recommend an 15" Alpine Type R powered by a Pioneer GM-8500M.
On the used market you could get them both under the $300 mark. They are simple, reliable, and those subs get really loud.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> If you are simply looking for loud, find yourself and efficient 15" sub with a simple mono class d amp.
> 
> Many people out there will design boxes free of charge. If you can, do this, and build a box yourself.
> 
> ...


A lot of people know how to use WinISD. Not very many know how to actually design a good box though... Just saying.

The SSA Dcon 15 is a pretty efficient sub that works well in relatively small boxes (for a sub of its class), as another option.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> A lot of people know how to use WinISD. Not very many know how to actually design a good box though... Just saying.
> 
> The SSA Dcon 15 is a pretty efficient sub that works well in relatively small boxes (for a sub of its class), as another option.



That is very true. I wasn't going to take the liberty of offering the service of anyone in particular though 

I have heard good things about those subs as well - worth looking into.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> That is very true. I wasn't going to take the liberty of offering the service of anyone in particular though
> 
> I have heard good things about those subs as well - worth looking into.


Be careful who you offer to design a box for and where. You might just get a flood of PMs asking you to design boxes. Happened to me on a few other audio boards. You get more than you signed up for, haha.


----------

